# Sharpening stone King KW-65 vs KDS, both 1000/6000 grits



## Xavier_1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all,

So I was looking at sharpening stones for my future kitchen knives (I decide to get the Tojiro DP 210mm). At home I have two whetstones. One is (https://tinyurl.com/yb22869h) which is of 400/1000 grits (or so it says...) and the other one of unknown grits but feels much coarser than the 400/1000 grits. I am looking to buy a higher grit whetstone, and I came upon two pretty similar stones.

King KW-65 and King KDS
https://tinyurl.com/y7ye2lax (KW65)
https://tinyurl.com/y6usfv9w (KDS)

They are of the same grit specifications and made by King. Aside from the size difference, I don't know what are different between these two stones (save for that the cheap one comes with a base and the more expensive one doesn't).

Has anyone used both stones? Is there a significant reason to choose the KDS over KW65? (For more than double the price)

Thanks in advance!
Xavier


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe I've used similar to the first stone, not bad. The king combo is relatively slow and dishes fast, the other is likely no better. CKTG has the Iminishi 1K/6K (full size stone unlike yours), best combo for the money. But you could just go for a regular fine stone like the arishiyama/kitiyama, a lot of companies carry one or the other, differing in name only. Suehiro Rika is another popular one, but not quite as fine.

What are you sharpening, that might matter.


----------



## Xavier_1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

rick alan said:


> I believe I've used similar to the first stone, not bad. The king combo is relatively slow and dishes fast, the other is likely no better. CKTG has the Iminishi 1K/6K (full size stone unlike yours), best combo for the money. But you could just go for a regular fine stone like the arishiyama/kitiyama, a lot of companies carry one or the other, differing in name only. Suehiro Rika is another popular one, but not quite as fine.
> 
> What are you sharpening, that might matter.


Hi, thanks for the reply! I am planning on using it on a messemeister santoku (7 inch ish), a Tojiro DP 210mm gyuto, and a cleaver made of some stainless steel (about 8 inch)


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Tojiro could make good use of a fine stone, for the other 2 of cheaper stainless the fine stone would be mainly for deburring. Another stone to consider that is available on amazon is the Shapton Pro/Kuromaku.

Reading about the stone you bought it sounds like crap. So get the King 300 for a course stone (for thinning and repairs) and the Iminishi so you have a decent 1K and 6K. You'll see a world of difference with just these inexpensive stones.


----------

